# Davis County Elk



## countrydave801

Has anyone heard of an Elk being Harvested in Farmington or Bountiful Canyon? Been up there at least a hundred times and have never seen nor heard anything. This is for the upcoming Archery hunt. I have a general deer and can get a cow tag along with it and wouldn't mind filling the freezer with more elk meat than venison.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

very few elk up there and what is up there hangs out on the privet land.


----------



## countrydave801

I was talking to the Game Warden last week and he said that some are killed up there every year. Just curious is anyone has seen them in person.


----------



## stick&string89

I have multiple times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoatT

I have hunted them many times up there. There is a small pocket where they hang on public.


----------



## J_marx22

Cousin killed a bull last year on archery


----------



## Vanilla

You can see small groups hanging out on the face from Layton and South Weber during the winter. You just have to know where they're coming from.


----------



## Kwalk3

There are some elk pretty much everywhere in the state now. 

As it pertains to the front in Farmington, I'm fairly certain that the guys that know where to find them are pretty tight-lipped about it. They're not easy to find and it will take a lot of work to find one much less harvest. However, that is part of what makes hunting so fun and rewarding. 

If you spend enough time up there you may get lucky. Good luck!


----------



## countrydave801

Good to know others have success. Buddy and I are spending all weekend scouting. I can't blame the hunters that are tight lipped, really hard to find up there. Hoping for success come Archery Season. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Sticknstring

It took me a couple of years to really start getting an idea of where they like to be. You really do have to work for it. Especially if you are going to bow hunt them up there. It is super fun to hunt them up there though. It is a different ball game that most elk hunts, at least the ones I've been on.


----------



## hunting777

Sticknstring said:


> It took me a couple of years to really start getting an idea of where they like to be. You really do have to work for it. Especially if you are going to bow hunt them up there. It is super fun to hunt them up there though. It is a different ball game that most elk hunts, at least the ones I've been on.


 Hey, I've been meaning to ask you. What did you end up doing with your bull you got off South Cache? Euro or full head mount?


----------



## Sticknstring

hunting777 said:


> Hey, I've been meaning to ask you. What did you end up doing with your bull you got off South Cache? Euro or full head mount?


I ended up just doing a Euro. I had just started school up at USU when I shot him so money was tight. If I can remember I will shoot you a picture of it when I get home from work. I think it ended up looking pretty good. I just need a bigger house for it to really fit good.


----------



## High Desert Elk

^^^ bigger house comes after school...;-)


----------



## Viper1zer0

I watched 40 elk from feb - may on the face above fruit heights , less than a mile from homes


----------



## ridgetop

Would you believe those trail camera pictures I've been sharing came from Davis County?


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Above Bountiful we see a few moose in each drainage but not a lot of elk sign, but there are also atv trails not far away from most hiking areas that put a lot of pressure on the small herd that does try to survive.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

ridgetop said:


> Would you believe those trail camera pictures I've been sharing came from Davis County?


Ha ha, I want to meet this farting bull!


----------



## LostLouisianian

ridgetop said:


> Would you believe those trail camera pictures I've been sharing came from Davis County?


The Whale is in Davis County?????


----------



## countrydave801

Good news. I saw a really nice 6x6 up there and I've seen cows later at night while scouting. Not as much time now because I just started school again. But I know where to go and look. Just really aiming to fill the freezer this year.


----------



## Bowdacious

got pics?


----------



## Bowdacious

J_marx22 said:


> Cousin killed a bull last year on archery


got pics?


----------



## Vanilla

ridgetop said:


> Would you believe those trail camera pictures I've been sharing came from Davis County?


No, I would not.



countrydave801 said:


> Good news. I saw a really nice 6x6 up there and I've seen cows later at night while scouting. Not as much time now because I just started school again. But I know where to go and look. Just really aiming to fill the freezer this year.


Nice! Hopefully you can be successful.


----------



## countrydave801

Viper1zer0 said:


> I watched 40 elk from feb - may on the face above fruit heights , less than a mile from homes


Find any sheds?


----------



## Elkruthunter1987

Hello there everyone how goes it ? so i am hunting the extended, Archery for a cow Elk.
I have been up Bear Canyon, Bountiful Canyon, And even Kayes Creek Canyon. Have not seen much of anything. I seen a few cow's on the rifle Deer hunt but we all know that when the hill get's a bunch of orange blob's on it the Elk split. So i'm looking for a little advice is to were i could get in to them? I was told Red Butte Canyon, Or even over behind the Zoo. I really don't want to Drive that far but if i have to i sure will. And i'm not afraid to hike my Butt off! So if that's another thing i need to do i will. Just looking to see if someone has a Advice is to were to go or were to Spot from and i can do the leg work from there. Thanks and may all of your Arrows Fly straight.


----------



## Clarq

Elkruthunter1987 said:


> Hello there everyone how goes it ? so i am hunting the extended, Archery for a cow Elk.
> I have been up Bear Canyon, Bountiful Canyon, And even Kayes Creek Canyon. Have not seen much of anything. I seen a few cow's on the rifle Deer hunt but we all know that when the hill get's a bunch of orange blob's on it the Elk split. So i'm looking for a little advice is to were i could get in to them? I was told Red Butte Canyon, Or even over behind the Zoo. I really don't want to Drive that far but if i have to i sure will. And i'm not afraid to hike my Butt off! So if that's another thing i need to do i will. Just looking to see if someone has a Advice is to were to go or were to Spot from and i can do the leg work from there. Thanks and may all of your Arrows Fly straight.


Whoever told you about Red Butte Canyon was probably messing with you. It's almost entirely closed to public access. See page 41 of the big game field regulations guidebook.

Good luck.


----------



## Elkruthunter1987

*Red Butte*

Wow really the same person that told me to go there shot his Deer there 2 years ago. He said they park by this house and hike back 6, or more miles so if i understand right the person that told me to GO THERE! Has been poaching this whole time ?


----------



## Elkruthunter1987

Clarq said:


> Whoever told you about Red Butte Canyon was probably messing with you. It's almost entirely closed to public access. See page 41 of the big game field regulations guidebook.
> 
> Good luck.


Are we taking about the same one over behind the hospital in Slat Lake?


----------



## Kwalk3

Elkruthunter1987 said:


> Are we taking about the same one over behind the hospital in Slat Lake?


He may have been talking about Emigration, which is close to Red Butte, but as has been mentioned, Red Butte itself is almost entirely off limits to huntings, or even foot traffic in a lot of the area.


----------



## Elkruthunter1987

I bet your right thanks


----------



## Elkruthunter1987

Well i did it i located a heard today going after them with my Bow in the morning :grin:


----------



## Bow hunter mojo

Good Luck. I can't wait to hear how you end up doing.


----------



## Elkruthunter1987

Here are a few that I found


----------



## Elkruthunter1987

Well here is an update, I got up the close to were I seen them. And they were not there I looked up top seen them about 1,700 yards up the hill. Crapy part is I had to be home for a party, so we decided to back off. Then I went over there after the party to spot, and the heard was right were I seen them yesterday. Crapy part is there was another hunter right up there in the middle of all the elk hope he did not put to much pressure on them.


----------

